# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته دانشگاه

## Mojiit

سلام آیا میشه تو دانشگاه رشته غیر از رشته 
دبیرستان خواند یعنی این که من کار دانش کامپیوتر خواندن تو دانشگاه رشته نظری یا رشته دیگه ای خواند

----------


## Pasteur

> سلام آیا میشه تو دانشگاه رشته غیر از رشته 
> دبیرستان خواند یعنی این که من کار دانش کامپیوتر خواندن تو دانشگاه رشته نظری یا رشته دیگه ای خواند


بله میشه ، ولی اول باید کاردانی یا پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشی
کاردانی(فوق دیپلم) داشته باشی ، میتونی یا آزمون کارشناسی ناپیوسته شرکت کنی
یا بیای کنکور نظری بدی.

----------


## Mojiit

> بله میشه ، ولی اول باید کاردانی یا پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشی
> کاردانی(فوق دیپلم) داشته باشی ، میتونی یا آزمون کارشناسی ناپیوسته شرکت کنی
> یا بیای کنکور نظری بدی.


یعنی بدون کنکور نظری و کاردانی نمیشه)

----------


## Mojiit

مثلاً دانشگاه ا

----------


## Mojiit

> بله میشه ، ولی اول باید کاردانی یا پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشی
> کاردانی(فوق دیپلم) داشته باشی ، میتونی یا آزمون کارشناسی ناپیوسته شرکت کنی
> یا بیای کنکور نظری بدی.


مثلاً دانشگاه آزاد

----------


## Pasteur

> مثلاً دانشگاه آزاد


نمی دونم والا ،
این آزاد و غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور ، همه مدله این روزا دانشجو میگیرن ، حتی بدون کنکور
الان مدرکت چیه و چی رشته ای میخوای ؟
از نظر سربازی که مشکلی نداری ؟

----------


## Mojiit

> نمی دونم والا ،
> این آزاد و غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور ، همه مدله این روزا دانشجو میگیرن ، حتی بدون کنکور
> الان مدرکت چیه و چی رشته ای میخوای ؟
> از نظر سربازی که مشکلی نداری ؟


والا العان دیپلم طراحی وب چند وقتی هم دانشگاه رفتم نتوانستم ادامه بدهم سربازی هم هنوز معافیت تحصیلی دارم

----------

